# steelhead rigs



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Lets see your go to flies!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Or pictures of how your setup is. It does not have to be your secret weapon.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

118 views not one comment, pretty shocking for this website. usually everyone is willing to help out. I guess I will stick to the youtube videos for fly fishing 101 stuff


----------



## Indybio72 (Nov 6, 2013)

I fly fish, but for steelhead I enjoy using a centerpin. So as to particular flies I cant comment. People are really starting to ramp up talking on the steelhead only forum on this site. If you ask your question there I know you'll get lots of replies.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ohhhhhh Nooooooo!


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks Indybio


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

I've never been out strictly for steelhead but I plan on it this year. I go to NY for salmon, Browns, and steelhead, but it's pretty much all on eggs or egg sucking leaches. From what I've read/researched I think I have a good idea what steelhead flies might be, but again, no personal experiences.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Eggs, eggs and eggs. All different patterns, sizes and colors. If eggs don't get them to bite my next go to is a wiggle stone. If that does not get them to bite I go to streamers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MY BONNIE (Nov 11, 2009)

Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app

Michigan Stinger Stingrays. BEST FLY I KNOW.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, where were those caught??



MY BONNIE said:


> Sent from my C811 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app
> 
> Michigan Stinger Stingrays. BEST FLY I KNOW.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

The flys to use are all over steelhead forum, 

Wooly Buggers, egg sacs, single egg flys, leaches, copper john nypmhs, streamers. ect. 

Cant ever go wrong with wooly buggers.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Best advice from an experience steelheader I ever got was that "they're fish, don't over think them" With all the new products on the market today we tend to think the fish got so much smarter... don't overthink it and go do it.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Hay Self does your wife know your on here talking about fishing


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

V Fisher said:


> Hay Self does your wife know your on here talking about fishing


haha listen here old timer, I've already been out on the river this week... how about you?!

Although she's put a slight damper on my fishing every night, I am getting her broke in, took her out deep sea fishing in Aruba last week on our hunnymoon and she loved it and already got out this week a little.


----------



## V Fisher (Nov 28, 2009)

Broke in well we will just have to see what she says about that


----------

